# Dosing funnel for rancillio silvia w/ VST basket.



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone found a decent dosing funnel that fits snug on the VST basket?

Seem to be loads on amazon, so paralysed by choice.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

I believe that your portafilter is 58mm like the Gaggia Classic and, if so ask Edesia Express if their 58mm one fits your machine. They are on Ebay post paid at £7.95 and I am impressed with the one I bought from them and after a bit of metal polish it ends up with a great shiny smooth surface . Check the distance between the funnel and your grinder first !

https://www.edesiaespress.com/58mm-coffee-grinder-dosing-funnel-catcha-catcher-espresso-ring-portafilter/


----------



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

foxy said:


> I believe that your portafilter is 58mm like the Gaggia Classic and, if so ask Edesia Express if their 58mm one fits your machine. They are on Ebay post paid at £7.95 and I am impressed with the one I bought from them and after a bit of metal polish it ends up with a great shiny smooth surface . Check the distance between the funnel and your grinder first !
> https://www.edesiaespress.com/58mm-coffee-grinder-dosing-funnel-catcha-catcher-espresso-ring-portafilter/
> 
> <img alt="IMG_3051.thumb.jpeg.8838535236808b750d60bbe390b0eeca.jpeg" data-fileid="51348" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_3051.thumb.jpeg.8838535236808b750d60bbe390b0eeca.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_3054.thumb.jpeg.556a974ba81c40f74ad362b8c1156c3a.jpeg" data-fileid="51349" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_3054.thumb.jpeg.556a974ba81c40f74ad362b8c1156c3a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thanks. Will check it out.


----------

